# Does this co2 diffuser look like it would work?



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

Here it is: I built it myself. Cut bottom half of a bottle and just cut off sections on the bottom, so it has like legs. Should this work fine?


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think a potential problem with that is that water isn't actively pumped through the reactor. As a result, the Co2 probably won't dissolve as effectively.

Is that an airstone you have though? You could try the mist-like method by placing the airstone somewhere in the current of the filter in order to have the small Co2 bubbles be blown throughout andn around as much of the plants as possible.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ahh ok.*

So you don't think this is necessary? You think I should just put the flow of co2 by the HOB filter output, so it get's swooped into the water? What do others think?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think you should stick the airstone underneath the intake of the filter and have your water level high to minimize the water aggitation at the outflow.

The CO2 bell you have made will only be efficient if there is sufficient flow around the contraption to dissolve the CO2, and distrubute it.

-John N.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok. Sounds good.*

But when I squuezed the bottle and tons of bubbles came out, it made a lot of noise in the filter. Maybe if only 1 bubble goes in at a time it won't I'll try.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The other alternative is to have the airstone underneath the outflow current to blow the CO2 around. Experiment and see what works best for you.

-John N.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

The method John describes is actually what I do for one of my tanks. I just shoved my Co2 tubing into the intake and let the impeller from the power filter do all the work. 

In another tank I currently use a knock-off ADA diffuser and employ the mist method (similar to what Amano uses.) I couldn't have fed the Co2 into the filter since I had a canister filter on the tank which has a mechanism to expel excess air in the canister. Before I got the diffuser I used a rena airstone, which I believe was ceramic or glass-bonded or something like that. 

Both methods gave me good results though! The latter was a little less noisy though.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Actually.*

It doesn't make much noise, so which would be the better and more efficient way? Should I do either the bubbles going into the filter through the filter intake or should I have the bubbles basically in the way ofthe current so they get swept into the tank? BTW, how can I check the amount of co2 I have using like the pH and something else method. I got the DIY co2 going yesterday, so how long about should it take for some amount of co2 to be diffused in the water? About how much co2 will it make? Like 10ppm or 5ppm or 20ppm? Just an estimate. I have around a bubble every few seconds, at most every 4 seconds. Also, in how long should my plants look healthier, like how long should it take about?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Either method will work. Experiment to test which one gives you the best plant growth after a few weeks.

I think most of your DIY CO2 questions can be answered in by reading these threads. DIY CO2 Guide with Pictures and DIY CO2 Basics. You're basically looking for a pH drop that indicates that CO2 is dissolving. 1 bubble per 4 seconds is decent for a DIY setup. Plants will look healthy and robust in 2-3 weeks.

-John N.


----------



## $eaba$$ (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok. Thanks!*

I will check out the links. Yeah, now it's around 1 bubble jevery 3 seconds. The more the bubbles per seconds, the shorter time the ingredients will last, right? One more thing about this, when bubbles start getting slower and slower, is that when ingredients are staring to run out? With like pressurized, I'm just wondering, how many bubbles per second do you usually do? How fast should the pH drop occur, like in how long? Thanks again for helping me so much John! BTW, where in cali you live?


----------

